# coming yearling APHA critique please?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

His pasterns look odd to me. Really sloped.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I was kind of worried about them as well. Will that effect his riding ability later on? I won't be using him hard, I wanted to do some dressage stuff just for fun, I don't plan on competing. I wanted to barrel race him since he has so many racing blood horses in his papers, but not if those pasterns are going to bother him later on. I would rather just use him as a trail horse for many years than have a barrel horse for a few years. I plan on keeping him until his days are through


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Also, I just got him about 3 months ago. I had his feet trimmed 2 weeks after I got him, and the farrier is coming again next week. Will keeping on top of his foot angles help correct the pasterns since he is so young? He does have a slight turn out of the front right that we are working on slowly turning in with foot care


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Now that I look again, I don't see much I like about his legs at all. Improving the angles of his feet may help with the angle of his pasterns, but I am no expert in hoof care. I also don't like his left hind - it looks really odd through the fetlock.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I don't know a lot about legs, is there anything that stands out that could make him lame? I am gelding him anyway so as long as he will be useable I will just keep the farrier on him and see what good it does. I just want to be able to ride him, and I'm getting older, so I won't be using him hard, I like the slower horses now...which is good because he is pretty lazy. I just love him, he is a sweet heart and has a perfect personality


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, and the last pic was at the place I got him from. He was in a really nasty home, I had to take him away from there! He is now at a nice barn with his own stall and pasture to play in


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

it looks like he may be growing a bit too fast, I see what chiilaa saw. I had a colt do this and all that needs done is lower feed amount and let his tendons catch up with his bone growth. It will not effect him later on. Good looking baby!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would never take advice to treat something like that leg from someone on the internet. Not at all suggesting that you are untrustworthy, cowgirlup. It's just something you need to consult a vet about, before deliberately withholding nutrients to slow growth.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

All he is getting is good quality grass/alfalfa mix hay and his salt/mineral block. I have been reading about feeding halter horses and decided not to feed him that way because it said it causes them to grow too fast for their joints, and I don't want that. I am not going to withhold nutrients from him. I want a healthy baby. He will keep being fed what he is getting, and have regular hoof trims and worming and vaccines. All the stuff he wasn't getting at his last home. Also, the lady I board from told me that a horse's hocks swell when they get too much protein and not enough exercise, which is why he got switched to grass/alfalfa instead of straight alfalfa and gets more time in the pasture to play. I just want him to be a healthy happy boy


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

If he was my foal, I would be getting a vet out to look that leg over. As cowgirlup said, it does look like the tendon is too short, and it is pulling his whole pastern back under the fetlock joint. Personally, it looks to me like something that will affect his soundness in the future. A vet would know more though.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> If he was my foal, I would be getting a vet out to look that leg over. As cowgirlup said, it does look like the tendon is too short, and it is pulling his whole pastern back under the fetlock joint. Personally, it looks to me like something that will affect his soundness in the future. A vet would know more though.



okay, I will get a vet out to make sure. He is my baby, i don't want him to be a cripple when he is older


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

chiilaa: I very much understand that and do not take offense at all by what you said.

a vet is the better choice, especially with him not getting feed.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

There is a thing that can happen in young horses called contracted tendons which can lead to club foot. Yes to a vet. No grain may be exactly the right way to go.. but he could be lacking something nutrient wise. 

You do not want him fat or growing too fast.. he can develop Osteochondrosis. This is a disease of the epiphysis (growth plates) on the long bones and it is serious. 

If he is growing crooked and needs feet trimmed to keep them level, the trimming may have to happen every two weeks. The foal will very quickly wear the foot right back to unbalanced. Some (skilled) farriers will suggest putting light plates on (shoes) to prevent that and to add support to the hoof and leg. The farrier will need to come every 4 weeks if you do that and reset or replace the plates. Just something you may want to discuss with the Vet and the Farrier.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the advice everyone! I am going to trade him for a Topsail Whiz 2 year old. The owner didn't give me th best pics, but here he is


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse is long in the back with a weak coupling (man I have been saying that a LOT lately!!!). He may be a bit posty behind, but these photos do not do him justice and it is hard to tell. His neck may be set a bit low.. but again, better photos would help. 

A useful looking sort of horse. While not spectacular in conformation, not out of balance. 

Better photos would help!!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I know, horrible pics, I get to see him tomorrow. Do you think he could be a barrel horse? He is reining bred, I don't think that would be much different on his body, but I could be wrong. Not like I would be running him every day, it would be walking and trotting until he gets it then leave them alone with small refresher courses once in awhile. I will take lots of pictures of him tomorrow on level ground with him squared up. Just looking at him now, would it be a good trade? I only paid 400 for my colt, she was wanting 500 for this guy on craigslist.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

How experienced are you with horses? IMO you can do better. Honestly? I like the horse you have now better EXCEPT for his crooked legs.. and the legs count HUGELY. The bald faced paint colt is short coupled and balanced.. but those legs.. ****... 

This paint looks too long in the back and so forth for barrels and the like. 

If you are wanting a horse, and are not very experienced, tell us. There are a lot of decent horses out there for this sort of money. They need training.. they are not perfect. Just sayin'

In this market I will say if you look long and take your time you might find something really good for not a lot of money. Won't be flashy.. maybe just a plain chestnut with no chrome... but you don't ride the color!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am a very experienced rider, just don't know much about conformation. I got my first horse when I was 7, she was the ugliest little mare out there, had terrible legs, bad attitude, but she taught me a lot. I got a 2 year old quarter gelding when I was about 15, he was really an awkward looking fellow, but by the time I sold him at 7 he was filling out and looking good. As for conformation I know the basics. But I do know that horses go through fugly stages where they just look weird. My gelding had that long skinny, ugly neck, but he grew into it. He was definately no barrel racer....he was a walker, he would just stop and not budge if he got tired and would not go unless we turned around to go home. I know a lot, but I have a lot to learn. I want a young, untrained horse, I get more satisfaction out of training them myself and getting what I want. I don't care if he isn't a barrel horse, I will find something for him that he likes. I am going to see him tomorrow, if I like his personality and don't see anything wrong with him I will probably trade.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I want you to be successful.. and I can tell you that if you had a horse that would stop and not move unless you turned around, you have huge amounts to learn about training horses. This is not a bad thing and this is my observation. 

I trained for years... and have ridden the horses I trained for miles.. 50,000 miles by conservative estimate. I truly understand the desire to make one of your own and I have done that. Riding and training are quite different. I have trained horses so much that I cannot 'just ride' anymore. Every ride is a chance to train. 

That being said, I will suggest that if you purchase a weanling or young horse that is unbroken, DO get a mentor to help you train. Find someone experienced and reliable who will really spend time and help you. I would also suggest you get some riding lessons with someone who does train on a horse that IS trained. 

I used to go and ride very well trained horses once in awhile when I was training. It reminded me what I was shooting for and how to get it. If you are riding nothing but green horses, getting on a trained horse and feeling what a balanced and working horse feels like can really help when you get back on the 3 year olds. 

Just a suggestion. What you want is a good horse in the end (don't we all). To get there you have to know what the end product feels like and you have to know when you feel it!!

Good luck!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I know how to train, I have had mentorship with that buckskin I had, he taught me everything he knows. I have ridden well trained horses from western pleasure to dressage. I don't have a problem with the training part, it is getting a horse that is built the way I need it. I have never had anyone show me what to look for. My parents knew nothing about horses when they bought me the arab mare (who they still have. Cranky old *****) The only other horses I have had until this colt were given to me. I got a black saddlebred/arab mare from my grandparents, and then the buckskin quarter horse kinda got passed to me after my dad got him for doing my neighbor's hardwood floors. The only things I really know about conformation is that a shorter back is better for speed. Other than that...I'm pretty clueless. I have been reading the posts in this forum like crazy trying to pick some things up, it is hard! lol I do see some things you guys point out. Like with the bald faced guy, I saw something didn't look right with his legs, but I didn't know what even after everyone explained it. It will take some time to learn I guess


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Learn before you buy!!! 
I suggest you find Dr. Deb Bennett's books on Conformation analysis. Take a look here:
Equine Studies Institute Homepage

Conformation is physics. The laws of physics do not lie to you! If you can get the physics going and the right horse with the right 'tude, you will have a match. It is not easy!!! 

The horse that will do high end dressage will have different physics requirements than a horse doing barrels. Some of it will cross over (short back, proper shoulder and so forth) but some things will be less or more important depending on the discipline.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I like the first horse you posted OP.....but then again, it could be because he reminds me of my horse quite a bit...as far as his feet, and legs go....might not hurt to see what a vet and a farrier think about it, and about future use.

Good Luck!


----------

